# First oil change- dealer didn't have a clue!



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I firmly believe that most people try their best. 

That's not perfection, because few are perfectionists. And if they are they may be working on the higher end of the scale and not with us Cruze folks. 

Myself I am a perfectionist, so I'm very particular about who services my vehicles and performs other services that I consider important. Which is pretty much everything. 

As for folks cautioning against placing the wrong fuel in the tank. That's called neighbourly kindness in my corner of the world. It is well intentioned and is something for which I'm grateful when I'm about to make an error in judgement after a bad day at work.


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

Actually that's not the whole diesel pump story. She had tried 3 other diesel pumps and only one pump had the smaller nozzle to fit the cruze fill neck, the others were for the larger necks . He watched the whole thing and then decided to chime in thinking it was a gas car saying "I know what your problem is!" 
Yes normally well intended and welcomed. I guess I should have explained a bit better.
I also believe most try their best but I still had to clean the trunk area myself as it was everywhere. I will still take my 3 more free oil changes and educate them each time I go in as to what is needed ( I told them this time to fill the DEF before they started but it was not) Hopefully each and every time it will get better. I was not rude in any way and they were nice as well but I would think if they have never worked on one they would have at least took my information that I offered or at least looked it up to see what is included in the regular scheduled maint. 
It will be fine and if any major warranty service is needed I will then search for other options. I too am a perfectionist and have to be with my vehicles since I get the hand me downs after the wife gets a new car.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

smallheadz said:


> I too am a perfectionist and have to be with my vehicles since I get the hand me downs after the wife gets a new car.


Nice to see that you're just like the rest of us. You'll fit in just fine around here. And here's the Tomko Method - my best practice on DEF. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...brary/46217-def-how-do-best-tomko-method.html


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

smallheadz said:


> I get the hand me downs after the wife gets a new car.


Same here, at least while I was working. SWMBO always got the new ride and would put less than 15K miles on it in the first five years. Then I got it and would put 85K, or so, on it in the next five years. Now that we are retired, the cars get driven based on the purpose of the trip. The '03 P5, which SWMBO now refers to as "The Beater" gets all of the errand running, while the new car gets used for other trips.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

there is a plastic nozzle that comes with the gm def containers. very convenient if you don't refill def at a truck stop like some do on here.


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

Actually I meant to keep the DEF container and nozzle but after cleaning up and putting the weather tech back in the trunk I forgot. I will grab it the next time. I also have a mighty vac pump that would work perfect . I may give that a go the next time too. Thanks tomko for the tip from MB


----------



## smallheadz (May 11, 2014)

another update: wife called me today CEL came on. This is the second time it has come on. First time was when she was traveling and was the typical NOX code. I reset it myself and has stayed off 2 1/2 weeks. Looks like back to the dealer. If it's the same code I will tell them it has already been reset just go ahead and order one. I won't schedule it until I scan it. I have been waiting for it to come back on anyway. I will keep this updated if it is something else.


----------

